# Bird net



## berrycrush (Aug 6, 2016)

Question for overall birdnet users: How do you keep tendrils from grabbing the net? Does it cause difficulty when removing the net?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 6, 2016)

You should be whacking those shoots off (or way back) before netting. You need air and sunshine at this point.


----------



## berrycrush (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice Mike. I put on the net on 5 sections yesterday as a test of the installation process. It is quite a chore without a crew.


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 8, 2016)

Whack off the long ones first so the sun gets in. I start deficit irrigation at the same time I net which along with controlling growth and thus more sun, it knocks off the tendrils. If they grab, and they do, you have to break them off as you remove the nests. Not too hard.

This is the first time I netted on my own. I used the same method I do with three folks, net wand worked as usual, just working it on and pulling one side as I walked. Then a trip down the other side to pull it, and finally a third trip to clip it. Took me an hour to net and clip 150 ft of row once I got it figured out. Takes 20-30 minutes with a crew of three for the same row length. So, not bad but I sure prefer sharing the work


----------



## OilnH2O (Aug 14, 2016)

Put my nets on last weekend. I'll post pictures on my Missoula Vineyard thread when I download them - used "bread clips" and it sure went easier this year.


----------



## agaric1 (Aug 14, 2016)

For me, there's nothing easy about bird nets. However, it is the ONLY thing that works. The birds around here actually risk going up under the nets. They are crazy!


----------



## OilnH2O (Aug 14, 2016)

I actually went out and released (Daughter: "But DAD-EEE!!!") a half dozen western tanagers last year that got into the nets - and had flickers that would fly up from below and peck at the clips to create an opening. The birds would fly at the and collide with the nets often getting their feet tangled as they would then flap to try and get loose. With one flicker there was no help and the next day I removed his body before it attracted the scavengers. You're right: Once they connect that purple color with food, they are CRAZY!

see Missoula


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 15, 2016)

With the help of three teenagers, I got everything netted. I use bread clips. That is the only thing that keeps the birds from going up under, and some still do. A nearby vineyard uses crazy wide nets and just pools about a foot on the ground at each side. Saves bread clipping but I wonder about the wind. Anyway here is a pic of some of mine. Now I can bottle and get ready for picking. I'm guessing whites in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## dwhill40 (Aug 17, 2016)

My two cents, I used the avigard 17 ft. wide net. I have a four yr old Cab vines on a split trellis planted at 6 ft intervals and still have some large shoots growing through the net. I lop off the thicker shoots and then yank off the net from the tendrils and smaller shoots and it seems to work okay. A few mockingbirds still found their way in, god rest their souls. Raccoons I used live traps, and they were "relocated". Took me 4 years to get my self acclaimed viticulture degree like a got my software degree, it's all on google if you look. 
I'm pickin' grapes and making wine this weekend.

Thank you Winemakingtalk you were a big help.


----------



## OilnH2O (Aug 18, 2016)

I tried the first year to just let my 17' wide netting go to the ground. The birds would scoot under it. Then I weighted it down with rocks. They went in the ends where it was closed with clothes pins. Then I closed the bottom with clothes pins - and they got in. This year I've rolled the bottoms together and held with bread clips. I hope that works but honestly expect a few to find their way in, although how I won't know until they do, and I investigate!

This picture shows best how I close the bottom.


----------



## TonyR (Aug 18, 2016)

That is one of the reasons I have pellet guns. They do learn after a while::


----------



## dwhill40 (Aug 18, 2016)

I fashioned a large steel "needle" and used thick twine and sewed the bottom of my nets. I can do that with 400 feet of trellis of course. I should have devised a better slip knot for removing the twine. Lesson learned.


----------



## berrycrush (Sep 6, 2016)

It has been 30 days since I put the bird net on. Just as I expected, new shoots has grown through it and tendrils are grabbing left and right. I find it very laborious to free the tendrils and cut the shoots within the net, cannot imagine doing it on a large scale. I now see the advantage of fruit-zone side netting: There are simply much less new shoots(tendril) growth around the lower wire where the fruits are in a VSP setup.


----------



## dwhill40 (Sep 8, 2016)

I just yanked the heck out of the nets after pruning the larger shoots. I only had a small tear or two. My arms got tired so being careful became secondary. I laid them on the ground in a semi-orderly fold and rolled them up and labeled. I was surprised at how quick it went.


----------



## berrycrush (Sep 8, 2016)

dwhill40 said:


> I just yanked the heck out of the nets after pruning the larger shoots. I only had a small tear or two. My arms got tired so being careful became secondary. I laid them on the ground in a semi-orderly fold and rolled them up and labeled. I was surprised at how quick it went.



Does the net unfold easily next season? I can imagine a million dried up tendrils on it.


----------



## dwhill40 (Sep 8, 2016)

Wish I had an answer for you. This year was my first netting experience. I'd guess it will definitely be a two person job to facilitate stretching the net back out.


----------



## garymc (Sep 8, 2016)

You have all winter to go through and remove the tendrils and pieces of shoots.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Sep 9, 2016)

This is my first year using netting on my first crop. As I was using bread clips, the needle in sewing the bottom together crossed my mind I sure hope it works I may give it a try next


----------



## dwhill40 (Sep 9, 2016)

Fashioned from a screen door hydraulic cylinder. Used a razor sharp grafting knife to later remove the twine.


----------



## berrycrush (Sep 13, 2016)

Birds stopped eating my grapes. I have about 6 Cabernet Sauvignon vines without net where clusters are all purple measured 18 brix last Saturday. I remembered in late July they eagerly devoured all ripe berries from my Leon Millot vines, now I noticed one left over Millot cluster also measured at about 18brix, not touched. Strange.


----------



## dwhill40 (Sep 13, 2016)

Covered my grapes well this year and now all of the wild elderberries have been decimated...


----------



## MSLISAJ (Sep 14, 2016)

I've had to use bird netting for years. Usually I will put the nets on as the grapes start to change color. I have to laugh, when I start testing for sugar so do the birds. But anyway I will trim the vines back so I don't have a big problem with the tendrals at this point. I have had to learn how to close the netting tightly and around the stalk of the vine I will fill this gap with newspaper as the darn birds will actually get inside the netting. I only have five vines of merlot and five Zin vines so I have to protect the small crop that I have. But I have never really had an issue with the tendrals.

Good luck.

Lisa


----------



## dking193 (Sep 15, 2016)

Took me two years to get it right on birds and raccoons. Best way to do the netting is to use zip ties. I drape the nets, then get under the vines and pull the two sides to together. Starting at the bottom I roll them up combining the two sides and then zip-tie it. I do this every few feet and on both sides of the vine trunk. Its a pain, but if you do this and leave no holes, they wont get in. If you leaven any holes in the netting, they will get in and strip you clean. Raccoons are harder. They will just climb up on the netting (nice ladder) or get under it. See image below. 

I ended up putting T-post around the vineyard, and putting up 4 strands of electric fence and used a solar powered shocker. Start 3-4 inches from ground and go up at 5-6 inch intervals. This will cover about 2ft in height and it WILL keep them out. Coyotes will jump over the fence, but the netting will keep them out. I have some interesting video from my deer cam I used to watch one raccoon get zapped. 

As for taking the netting off, check out this video and you can see me just pulling them off. Sure some tender parts of the vine come, but they only need to be on the vines for 3-5 weeks so you shouldn't have too much growth in that time. Never hurt my vines just pulling it off. 

https://videopress.com/v/vUgM0dWk


----------



## berrycrush (Sep 16, 2016)

dking193 said:


> https://videopress.com/v/vUgM0dWk



Great video! Thanks for sharing


----------

